# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Maps from US Library of Congress

## LordEntrails

The library of Congress has an exhibit titles Mapping a New World. I was able to take a few pictures while visiting today, thought some of you might like. Lighting and other conditions are poor, so the color is off on many of these. I suspect someone could find better images of these maps, and I might go looking for them myself, but thought to share what I have.

These are all early American and western hemisphere maps.

Schoner's Celestial Globe, printed 1517

----------


## LordEntrails

Not happy with the resolution, but...

----------


## LordEntrails

This one was not so red, it's the lighting

----------


## LordEntrails

This is part of a map of St. Augustine, Florida, 1595.

----------


## LordEntrails

Venice, though I couldn't tell you why this one was in the collection. Kids were dragging me out. Again, not naturally red, it's the museum/archive lighting.

----------


## LordEntrails

Cordova. Same as above, thought this was an interesting perspective.

----------


## LordEntrails

John Mitchell's map of the American Colonies 1755. Used to draw the boundaries on the 1783 Treaty of Paris.

----------


## LordEntrails

A British version similar to the John Mitchell map. I can't make out the placard on this one  :Frown:

----------


## LordEntrails

Trans-Allegheny Region (Mississippi & Ohio River Valleys) by Thomas Hutchins 1778.

----------


## LordEntrails

This one was titled "The Second Map Made and Printed in the United States" The placard says that until recently it was said to have been the first map of the US (as an independent country), but has been relegated to second.

----------


## LordEntrails

And probably last that I have to post, the First map made by an American and published in America, by Abel Buell 1784. Only 7 copies are known to exist.

----------


## LordEntrails

Here's the home page of the exhibit. It includes an online exhibit as well. Note I have not looked at it so I do not know what is there.
https://www.loc.gov/exhibits/mapping-a-new-nation/

----------


## Abu Lafia

Yeah, the files on the homepage have clearly a better quality  :Wink:  . Also, i think most of the maps from the library of congress are digitized and accessible online already. Thanks for sharing nonetheless! 
Btw. to this Geronimo Chaves guy with his  La Florida map: "You better get your rivers straight!"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nidhöggr

Yeah, they have many many many Maps digitized in very good quality. And really cool stuff, some of it. Clearly a source of Inspiration and worth a look! 

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk

----------


## ravells

Thanks for sharing these Entrails - some very beautiful pieces there!

----------


## Issek

Thank you for making the effort!

----------

